# What is The Difference Between Cut Off Saw And Chop Saw?



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

is a cut off saw mainly used to cut metal.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tonyc56 said:


> is a cut off saw mainly used to cut metal.
> 
> View attachment 291002


Well, like almost all tools, some people use them to cut their fingers.:whistling


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I call that a chop saw. I guess a cut off saw would be any saw that can cut something off?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Probably just terminology.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

That time I had 1/3 of my finger sewn back on the hospital, the PA (physician's assistant) was training an intern. As he authoritatively described my case, he called the miter saw a chop saw with all the confidence in the world. I didn't want to burst his bubble in front of the intern and maybe get retribution in my suture job. I said nothing.


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

If I ask our tool crib for a chop saw, I would expect one like the picture in the original post to be waiting on the bench for me, but if I ask for a cut-off saw, I would expect one like this:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree. I call my stihl gas saw a "cut off saw."

Chop saw is a miter saw style saw with an abrasive wheel usually.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Around hear in Dallas, everything is a chop saw; Miter box, Metal Cut off :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Texas Wax said:


> Around hear in Dallas, everything is a chop saw; Miter box, Metal Cut off :laughing:


Just like everyone's sister is also his daughter:laughing::laughing:


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

m1911 said:


> Just like everyone's sister is also his daughter:laughing::laughing:




And wife


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Just like everyone's sister is also his daughter:laughing::laughing:





aaron_a said:


> And wife


:laughing: At least in these parts they don't have to dress their brothers up like sisters. :thumbup:


----------

